# Natural edged Burl bowls



## Todd Halleman (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi guys! I thought I would show you some of the natural edged burl bowls I've been working on.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 14, 2017)

Too cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2017)

Those are spectacular! Third one from top (mallee?) is my favorite. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> Those are spectacular! Third one from top (mallee?) is my favorite. Tony


Yep. Red mallee. It's also my favorite!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 14, 2017)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2017)

Brilliant craftsmanship! Chuck


----------



## CWS (Aug 14, 2017)

amazing just amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 14, 2017)

WOW!!!!!!!!!
Yep that is all the words I have for this one. Just


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 14, 2017)

Setting aside the jealousy at you having so much handsome burl to work with ... these are drop-dead gorgeous. (And yes, the Red Mallee Burl is "first among equals"!)

Great turning.


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 14, 2017)

Very stunning pieces of art. I would love to have a piece or 2 of that wood.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2017)

Too cool! You're doing a fantastic job with some challenging pieces!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 14, 2017)

Man...those rock. Not a 'hohum' one in the lot. My favorite is the buckeye burl...but I'm a sucker for that wood. The BLM is a close second and perhaps ties with the mallee. Fantastic work...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 14, 2017)

TimR said:


> Man...those rock. Not a 'hohum' one in the lot. My favorite is the buckeye burl...but I'm a sucker for that wood. The BLM is a close second and perhaps ties with the mallee. Fantastic work...


Thank you! I turn a lot of BLM because it's everywhere In the willamette valley. I pay about $10 per Burl cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 14, 2017)

I would be glad to pay that for a few of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 14, 2017)

Fantastic! I marvel at how you kept a couple of those intact.... Great photography too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2017)

Todd - Outstanding work! The Buckeye is the one that wins for me. That wood is so fragile when not stabilized its a fee in itself that you kept to together. All are very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrianW (Aug 15, 2017)

Outstanding! The grain in some of those pieces is just pure eye candy. :)


----------



## TimR (Aug 15, 2017)

Todd Halleman said:


> Thank you! I turn a lot of BLM because it's everywhere In the willamette valley. I pay about $10 per Burl cap.


Todd...if the gorgeous turnings didn't get folks attention...what you're giving for the caps certainly does!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 15, 2017)

Todd Halleman said:


> Thank you! I turn a lot of BLM because it's everywhere In the willamette valley. I pay about $10 per Burl cap.



Wow, if you can buy them at that price then buy some for me. That's a crazy good price. 

Or I can trade you some TN woods like wild cherry, spalted maple, hard maple, walnut, sycamore, pear, pecan. etc. for some caps. There's just not many burls to be found around West TN.

By the way, those are some fantastic natural edge burl bowls. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 15, 2017)

Todd Halleman said:


> Thank you! I turn a lot of BLM because it's everywhere In the willamette valley. I pay about $10 per Burl cap.



That is such a crazy price! Awesome

These are some really nice pieces as a whole. A couple of those would make me nervous for sure. Awesome work


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 15, 2017)

Another WOW!!!! ....................... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 17, 2017)

Really cool!


----------

